# Index aus Grid GWT EXT



## simcon94 (28. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab wieder mal ne Frage zur GridToGrid DND.
Ich habe ja zwei Möglichkeiten, beim DND.
1. Append
2. Insert.

Wenn ich das Feedback auf Insert setze, wie komm ich an den Index, wo das Insert gemacht wird? Es steht zwar im 

```
DNDEvent e
e.getDropTarget()
```
gibt es ein insertIndex, aber ich habe keine Funktion, um diesen Wert zu holen.


----------



## simcon94 (29. Okt 2009)

Habe folgendes probiert:

```
int idx = 0;
Element row = grid.getView().findRow(e.getTarget());
idx = grid.getView().findRowIndex(row);
```
da bekomme ich den Index, wenn ich das FeedBack "Append" eingestellt hab.

Es muss doch was geben, was beim FeedBack "Insert" den Index zurück gibt, oder?


----------



## simcon94 (29. Okt 2009)

Habe wieder was festgestellt. 
Es gibt einen Zustand beim "Insert", wo die Einfüge Positionen genau zwischen zwei Reihen im Grid ist. Dann liefert mir die o.g. Funktion eine -1. 
Dann gibt es einen Zustand, in dem die Reihe oben- oder unterhalb der Einfüge Position mit betroffen ist. Dann ist der Rückgabwert der Funktion richtig.

Wie kann ich es nun umgehen, dass die Pos, die -1 liefert überhauot erreicht werden kann?


----------

